# Interior two panel glazed door



## Nezaam (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi can anyone help me ,i want to make my first two panel glass interior door Pls :help:


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

A little more detail is needed. Is this a passage door or a cabinet door? By two panel do you mean glass on the top and glass on the bottom?


----------



## Nezaam (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry it is a passage door


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

A glass panel door or a wood panel door would be the same process. Take a look at MLCS they have a set of bits for making doors.


----------

